# Can you spray for weeds after it rains



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

I just spot sprayed my yard maybe 2 hours after it rained(I know not good at all). Will the weed killer just beed off? My dad had some target 6 plus that had surfactant in it that he gave me. I know you should spray dry but forecast has rain every day again. and i figure overnight it will not rain and wanted to hit the VA button weed and get a treatment on that before it goes crazy.


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

Well I sprayed about two hours before the rain.....lets see who's does better! Seriously Im interested in what others say too.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

If the product stuck to the leaves, then you will be fine. I'm not sure if MSMA kills VA Buttonweed though and it isn't on the label.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

If I had to save my herbicides for a dry leafblade, I'd never get anything done.


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

MSMA does control(not kill) VA button weed I used it for 1 season and it kept it at bay. Then kids and life caught up. Celsius I know will kill it, as the areas my weed control company spot sprayed on died. They spot sprayed was per request due to high temps as the bermuda did burn a bit but came right back after the button weed died. However without a blanket spray other patches popped up as my reel mower threw the buttonweed into the yard. (yes this weed is a pain) We have had so much rain in the area that its been hard for even my weed company to keep up. They missed my August application thats why I spot sprayed today. I will post Pics of the results if i see any from the application today....


----------

